# Comfort control module location in a 225 coupe



## Thatcherd (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys

Does anyone know where the comfort control module is located in a 225 coupe. I have looked through google and found the location on the roadsters but not the coupe.

had problems last night where my car blew a fuse number 38 (i think) and found the central locking is still not working after replacing the fuse. If any one has any advise or ideas would appreciate it.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey pal.

It's behind the rear quarter panel / boot lining on the same side as the CD Changer.

In front of the vents you can see on that boot interior panel, more in line with the rear seat strike pin. Opposite side of the car.










Regards.


----------



## Thatcherd (Sep 21, 2014)

cwiseh_tt said:


> Hey pal.
> 
> It's behind the rear quarter panel / boot lining on the same side as the CD Changer.
> 
> ...


Awsome is there a guide about how to get to this or is it a give it a go and hope for the best.


----------

